# Are These Reactions to the First Pfizer Shot?



## fmdog44 (Mar 14, 2021)

Had it Thursday and this Sunday my blood pressure and pulse rate are way up. I'll monitor during this day and if it is still high in the morning I will call my doctor. I checked the internet and I did not find any similar reactions. Reactions are said to be more intense after the second Pfizer shot and I won't risk numbers any higher than what I saw this morning 163/98 and PR is now 95 so the PR is down from116 earlier but the systolic is still to high as is the diastolic.

Odd Story: Yesterday at a car dealership my salesman told me he and his wife had the COVID a year ago with nearly no indications. They have two very young daughters that crawled all over them as young kids do and both tested negative!


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 14, 2021)

Do keep monitoring it, Dog, and call the doctor if it doesn't come down. I haven't read anything about high BP associated with any vaccine, but that doesn't mean anything. 

I got my 2nd dose on the 1st and about a week later I noticed that I'd been clenching my jaw pretty dearly for at least 4 or 5 days. Only noticed when my jaw started aching. That finally stopped just a couple days ago, just when I was thinking I should tell my doctor about it. I found nothing online about vaccinated people reporting involuntary jaw-clenching, but again, doesn't mean I'd be the only one. Or, could be unrelated.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 14, 2021)

We got our appointment yesterday (our province has been slow) for April 1st at the hospital. We would like it sooner but it is what it is.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

I've never heard of a severe reaction to the first shot. I was pretty sick the day after the second shot, but it only lasted a day or two. I think you should ask your doctor if you're worried about medical reactions.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Had it Thursday and this Sunday my blood pressure and pulse rate are way up. I'll monitor during this day and if it is still high in the morning I will call my doctor. I checked the internet and I did not find any similar reactions. Reactions are said to be more intense after the second Pfizer shot and I won't risk numbers any higher than what I saw this morning 163/98 and PR is now 95 so the PR is down from116 earlier but the systolic is still to high as is the diastolic.
> 
> Odd Story: Yesterday at a car dealership my salesman told me he and his wife had the COVID a year ago with nearly no indications. They have two very young daughters that crawled all over them as young kids do and both tested negative!


are you sure you're not just nervous? i know i was with mine.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 14, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I've never heard of a severe reaction to the first shot. I was pretty sick the day after the second shot, but it only lasted a day or two. I think you should ask your doctor if you're worried about medical reactions.


I heard about having anaphylaxis after first shot..it was all over the news when it happened when they were first giving the shots. Anaphylaxis is a serious medical emergency.

• If you have had a severe allergic reaction (anaphylaxis) or an immediate allergic reaction—even if it was not severe—after getting the first dose of the vaccine, you should not get a second dose of either of the mRNA COVID-19 vaccines.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/Moderna.html


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Anaphylactic shock just means your own individual body system is allergic to a substance.  It doesn't mean there is anything wrong with the substance itself -- it's a peculiarity in your own individual body chemistry.

I went into anaphylactic shock (a VERY big deal) after a tetanus shot more than 50 years ago.  Bizillions of people get tetanus shots every year without any problems, but that shot damn near killed me.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 14, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Anaphylactic shock just means your own individual body system is allergic to a substance.  It doesn't mean there is anything wrong with the substance itself -- it's a peculiarity in your own individual body chemistry.
> 
> I went into anaphylactic shock (a VERY big deal) after a tetanus shot more than 50 years ago.  Bizillions of people get tetanus shots every year without any problems, but that shot damn near killed me.


Right, but still serious if the person is allergic to it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> are you sure you're not just nervous? i know i was with mine.


All numbers are back to normal.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> All numbers are back to normal.


good to hear. it might not be as bad next time but i would check with your doc before getting another. hope you stay safe.


----------



## Llynn (Mar 15, 2021)

I got the Johnson and Johnson jab yesterday. Absolutely no pain or reaction to the vaccine.


----------

